# What gullet sizes fit on wide horses?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You can't fit a saddle just based on the gullet size. While gullet needs to be the right size for a horse, you have to also consider the bar angle. 

I suggest you take a look at these links to give yourself a little education on saddle fit. 
THE SADDLE
Factors That Affect Tree Fit

And there is no standard in the western industry. One company may call their saddle FQHB but it will fit completely different than another company's FQHB, and have a different gullet and other parameters. 

Bar angle is important. 
So is gullet width.
So is the flare in the tree.
So is the rock. 
So is the twist.
Etc. 

You can't search for a saddle with X gullet width because you still have to consider the rest of the tree.

Saddle fitting is frustrating. :wink: It's time consuming and it's a lot of trial-and-error with trying saddles on your horse.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

beau159 said:


> You can't fit a saddle just based on the gullet size. While gullet needs to be the right size for a horse, you have to also consider the bar angle.
> 
> I suggest you take a look at these links to give yourself a little education on saddle fit.
> THE SADDLE
> ...


Great link, it's the most in depth article I've seen so far


----------

